# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Gog - Magog Tabiri

## atoybil

DOĞU ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

GOG - MAGOG TABİRİ NEREDEN GELİYOR?

Bazı Avrupalılar ve Araplar, TüRKLER için GOG-MAGOG tabirini kullanırlar. Bu ifadenin nereden kaynaklandığını, dayandığı gerçekçi bir nokta olup olmadığını araştırmak gerekir. 

ünce hemen belirtelim ki, GQG-MAGOG ifadesi Tevrat'ta ve İncil'de geçer. (ürnek olarak bakınız: Tekvin 12/2, Hezekiel 38/1-6) Yahudiler, Hıristiyanlar, Araplar bu iki tabirden TüRKLER'i çıkarırlar. Yorumlarda "kafkasya'da yaşıyan insanların, İskitler'in kastedildiği" söylenir. 

M.ü. 2. binlerde Hint-Avrupai kavimler iki grup halinde Avrasya steplerinden göç etmeye başladılar. BU GüüüN SEBEBİ TüRK URUKLARININ BASKISI İDİ. Bu gruplardan birincisi Balkanlar-Karadeniz'in kuzeyi-Anadolu hattını takip ettiler. Avrupa'nın Hint-Avrupai, veya Ari temelini bu göçler oluşturdu. Avrupalılar dillerinin M.ü.2000-1000 yılları arasında ANADOLU'da oluştuğunu artık kabul etmek zorunda kalmışlardır. (John Noble-John King, USSR, 1991, Avustralya) 

İKİNCİ GRUP ise daha ziyade Hint-İran kökenli idi, Kafkaslar-Fırat bölgesi hattını takip etti ve HURRİLER İLE KARşILAşARAK ASİMİLE OLDU. 

HURRİLER M.ü.1450 de medeniyetlerinin zirvesine çıktılar. Kendilerinden sonra gelen HİTİTLER'in Hint-Avrupai sayılması, bu göç ve asimilasyonun bıraktığı izlerden dolayıdır. Yoksa HİTİTLER (ETİLER) Anadolu'ya dışardan gelmiş saf bir Ari kavim değildir. 

Bu ikinci gruptan bazı kabileler Hindistan'a kadar uzanıp oralara yerleştiler. Böylece Hindistan Hint-Avrupai özelliğini kazanmaya başladı. 

Kısacası, "Iranian" kelimesinden bozma olan ARYAN tabiri ile kastedilen Hint-Avrupai kavimlerın İran, Hindistan ve Avrupa'da ortaya çıkması, BERTHOLD'un tesbit ettiği gibi Avrasya steplerindeki hareketlenmeden sonradır. Aryan diye bir millet ve devlet daha önce var olmadığı gibi, bu gruptaki kavimler gene BERTHOLD'un söylediği gibi, medeniyeti başkalarından, TüRK ve SAMİ kavimlerden öğrenmişlerdir. 

üte yandan TüRK özelliği taşıyan KİMMERLER ve İSKİTLER de Kafkaslar-Fırat yolunu takip ederek geldiler ve M.ü. 8. asırda ORTA DOĞU bölgesine yerleştiler. 

ASUR kaynaklarına göre SAKALAR, Kimmerler'i kovalıyarak KAFKASLAR'a geldiklerinde, SAKA (İSKİT) hükümdarı GOG'un PARATİ ve MARATİ adında iki oğlu vardı. M.ü. 662 yılında ASUR ülkesine saldırdılar ve yenilerek esir düştüler.... PARATİ'nin (Herodot Tarihi'nde Prothies diye geçer) oğlu MADUVA (Herodot'ta Madies diye geçer) derlenip toparlanarak Anadolu, Suriye ve Filistin'i ele geçirdi. 

M.S.628 yazılmış olan Süryanice İSKENDER romanında geçen GOG isminin yanında geçen MAGOG ismi de Türk kavimlerinin başbuğlarının adları ile anıldıklarını hatırlatmaktadır. SELüUKLU, OSMANLI gibi...GOG-MOG, GOG-MAGOG olmuştur. Urfa Piskaposu EFRAYM sözünü ettiğimiz eserde şöyle yazar: "Onlar GOG ve MAGOG süvarileridir. Küheylanlarının üstünde fırtına gibi uçarlar. Karşılarında durabilecek hiç kimse yoktur." 

GOGARLAR, Gog kavminden; MOGARLAR da Mog uruğundan gelir. (15) MOG diyarı, VAN ve HAKKARİ çevresidir. Her ikisi de İSKİT boyudur. 

MACAR milli efsanelerinde MAGOR, MAGAR, ve MOGAR kelimeleri arasında fark yoktur. MAGAR sözü, MACAR adına Magyar veya Megyer'den daha yakındır. Yani MOGLAR, bir TüRK boyu olan MACARLAR'ın atalarıdır. MACARLAR'ın ilk yurdu da GüNEY ANADOLU'dur! 

Milattan önce 2. asırda bu bölgede Arsaklılar vardı ve MOG eyaleti'nin batısındaki BOHTAN suyu dolaylarında ise GURTU sancağı bulunmaktaydı. 

*** 
MACARCA .......... TüRKüE 
------------------ --------------------- 
öker ........... öküz 
tiro ........... dana 
bika ........... boğa 
buryu ............ buzağı 
tyük .............. tavuk 
kos .............. koç 
kecske ............ keçi 
tarlo ........... tarla 
tekno .......... tekne 
karo ............. kazık 
arok ........... arık 
buza .......... buğday 
arpo ............. arpa 
borso ........... burçak 
alma ........... elma(alma) 
ezölo ........... üzüm 
sereg ............ çeri(ordu) 
tanı ........... tanık(taşıt) 
belyeg ............ belge 
cıdem ............ erdem 
egy .............. kutsal (ege) 
bun ............ günah (bun) 
bölcs .......... bilge 
kek ............. gök, mavi 
sargo ................ sarı 
szam ........... say 
beli ............. bitig 

_____________________________ 

(15)Gog-Mog kelimelerinin TüRKLER ile bağlantısı burada da bitmez. MOG-OL kavminin Kuzey-Batı Asya'da görülmesi, onların medeniyetin merkezi Mezopotamya ile ilişkisini kesemez. Nasıl ki, Güney Amerika kızılderilileri Orta Asya'ya bağlanıyorsa; Mogolların ataları da Macarlarınkiyle aynıdır. Eski Türkler Hazar'ın kuzey ve güneyinden Asya'ya yayılmışlardır. 

Bu durum, çok eski akraba olup 2500 yıl kadar önce birbirlerinden kopan, ancak HUNLAR ve Cengiz Han zamanından itibaren de ilişkileri tekrar sıklaşan OĞUZ (Gog) ve MOĞOL (Mog) boylarının TüRK olduğunu gösterir. 

Zaten Batılı yazarların hemen hepsi ikisini aynı sayar. Bizde ise Yılmaz üztuna gibi bir kaç yazar, herhalde tarafsız görünmek için, SüMER, ELAM, URAR, HURRİ gibi kavimleri Ari kabul eder. Moğolları ise Türklerden tamamen ayrı görür. Bu davranışın Türk Tarihi'ne de, Tarih ilmine de ne kazandırdığı meçhuldür... 

Ama şunu da eklemek gerekir ki, Yılmaz üztuna diğer yandan Türkler'in de Ari olduğunu öne sürer. Yani Türkler yine Sümer, Elam, Urar, Hurri, hatta Hititler ile akraba çıkar!.. 

Yavuz, Edip; Tarih Boyunca Türk Kavimleri, sf.169 
Times Dünya Tarihi sf. 55 
üztuna, Yılmaz; Devletler ve Hanedanlar, Kültür Bakanlığı, Ankara,1990 

email: [email protected]

----------

